# Downrigger zum Selbermachen



## TalenT (3. September 2007)

Hey

ich brauche für den Edersee wo ich öfters schleppe, mal ein Downrigger, will mit aber auf keinen Fall so ein teures Ding kaufen. Hab mal ein bisschen gesucht, und hab das gefunden, was haltet ihr davon ? Meint ihr das taugt was für 1-2 mal ? Könnte die Gummis ja auch durch gescheite Release Clips ersetzen!
Ich bin handwerklich überhaupt nicht begabt, aber das würde ich glaube ich noch hinbekommen 

Falls der Link nicht geht sagt bescheid, dann kopier ich´s hier rein...

http://angler-online.anglerwebs.de/archiv/meeresangeln/Downrigger_Light.htm

Freu mich auf eure Antworten


----------



## Tommi-Engel (3. September 2007)

*AW: Downrigger zum Selbermachen*

Klar geht das....


----------



## uwe103 (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Downrigger zum Selbermachen*

Moin Loyds,

befasse mich auch mit dem Gedanken, im kommenden Frühjahr im Süßwasser zu schleppen. Will mir aber anfangs nicht gleich einen kompletten Downrigger zulegen und mir nun den Winter über etwas  selber basteln.
Wenn ich das Prinzip richtig verstanden habe, dient der DR doch eigentlich nur dazu, das Gewicht mit dem Releaseclip in der gewünschten Tiefe zu halten.
Würde dafür (allerdings mit etwas Umbau) die gezeigte Winde nicht auch ausreichen?


----------



## Geraetefetischist (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Downrigger zum Selbermachen*

Die winde ist zu langsam und die verklemmen gerne bei ungewöhnlichen einsatzgebieten..
Hatten wir als Ankerwinde montiert - funktioniert mal gar nicht gut, wenn überhaupt.

Bei Ebay gibts ab und an brauchbare selbstgebaute für recht wenig geld.

Zum Selberbau würd ich ne billige grössere Multirolle als spule überlegen.
Die Downriggerrollen gibts teils auch einzeln (Fürs Planerfischen)

Ach so, die Gummibandlösung... nen guter Releaseclip kostet einzeln so um die 10€, das sollte eine einwandfreie Auslösung durchaus wert sein.

Nen Gekaufter hat aber einige vorteile.
1. der ist stabil genug
2. der hat normal ne überlast-Rutschkupplung, wenn sich das Gewicht mal am Boden verfängt gibt der schnur
3. Nen schweres Gewicht an ner dünnen (wegen Wasserwiderstand) Schnur gibt evtl aua-Finger ohne vernünftige Spule
4. der hat ne Ablassbremse, damit das gewicht nicht vollspeed runtergeht und tüddelt.
5. nen Zählwerk
6. ne selbstarretierung der ablassbremse
7. normal ne möglichkeit das ganze ohne grosse verrenkungen zu "beködern"

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## uwe103 (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Downrigger zum Selbermachen*

Moin Holger,

sicher hat 'nen gekaufter DR viele Vorteile. Nur was ist, wenn's mir nach einigen Touren doch nicht so gefällt? Klar kann man dann den DR wieder bei 1,2,3... verscherbeln. Doch da ist das Minus schon vorprogrammiert und das muss ja nicht unbedingt sein, nur weil man es mal ausprobieren wollte.

Wenns mir doch zusagen sollte, werd ich mir garantiert einen fertigen DR kaufen. Ach ja, fürs Meeresfischen will ich den aber nicht nutzen, sondern nur hier im Süßwasser.


----------



## HD4ever (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Downrigger zum Selbermachen*

die Winde ist viel zu überdimensioniert ! :q
da sollen ja keine 500 Kg Boote sondern nur nen DR Gewicht von ca 3-5 Kg gekurbelt werden ...
würd bei ebay nach nen gebrauchen Ausschau halten - vielleicht gehen ja die kleinen scotty laketroller DR ... die kosten wirklich nicht soooo viel ...


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Downrigger zum Selbermachen*

Moin!

Wie tief willst Du denn schleppen?
Vielleicht reichen ja auch andere Tauchhilfen wie SlideDiver oder Paravane?

Theoretisch reicht nachtürlich auch ein dünne Seil bzw eine dicke 
geflochtene Schnur und ein Downriggerblei ich hatte mir da auch was
gebaut was aber nicht so leicht umzusetzten ist(VA Schweissen usw).
Anfang des Jahres bin ich dann über einen 
günstigen Scotty gefallen und hab darauf aumgerüstet.


----------



## uwe103 (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Downrigger zum Selbermachen*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Wie tief willst Du denn schleppen?
> Vielleicht reichen ja auch andere Tauchhilfen wie SlideDiver oder Paravane?
> ...



Moin,

schön mal wieder Kontakt zu haben |wavey:

Die Schlepptiefe soll so zwischen 6-11 m liegen. An die Sache mit dem Seil habe ich auch schon gedacht und bin dann über diese Winde gestolpert. Sie soll doch eigentlich nur dazu dienen, das Blei hoch unter runter zu befördern. Natürlich will ich daran noch einiges umbauen (Auslegearm mit Rolle, Rutenhalter).
Bei den von mir anvisierten Tiefen benötige ich keinen "Schnurzähler". Da werde ich am Drahtseil jeden Meter eine farbliche Markierung anbringen und gut. Zum einhängen der Schnur werde ich natürlich einen richtigen Releaseclip verwenden.
Und wenns dann Frühjahr wird, werde ich das Ding testen und sollte ich vorher über einen "echten" Downrigger stolpern, lege ich mir den auch noch zu.


----------



## HD4ever (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Downrigger zum Selbermachen*

was willst du denn evtl mal ausgeben ?
ich hatte für meine ersten Scotty 1050 pro Stück 50 EUR bezahlt .... die sind vollkomman ausreichend und groß genug !
bei ebay gibts grad nen paar selbstgebaute Edelstahldinger, vielelicht wäre das ja was zum nachbasteln ... |kopfkrat


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Downrigger zum Selbermachen*

Ok Deine Idee find ich gut, jedoch ist die 500KG Winde echt ne Nummer too much :q

Die von Jörg ins Spiel gebrachten Scotty 1050 bekommt man neu 
für schnell gegooglete 150€. Gebraucht sind immer mal wieder welche
günstig zu haben.

Nur so für den Hinterkopf- 150€ sind in in Eurozeiten nicht viel Spielraum 
um eine "angemessene" Alternative zu basteln.

Die ganz einfach Laketroll DR sind schon ab ca 100€ zu haben 
sind aber auch wesendlich "primitiver" als die 1050 und lassen in einem
die Frage aufkommen 100€ - wofür?

Da finde ich das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis der 1050 schon besser.


----------



## uwe103 (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Downrigger zum Selbermachen*

@HD4ever

für rund 90 USD habe ich welche bei Cabelas gesehen. Aber 100-120 Euro werde ich wohl anlegen

@Torsk_NI

sicher ist die Winde 'ne Nummer to much. Es ist ja eigentlich auch nur ein Gedanke, ob so eine Winde es für den Anfang auf einem größeren See auch tut. Wenn's mir gefällt, bin ich ja auch bereit, die Euronen dafür anzulegen.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Downrigger zum Selbermachen*

Hab neulich auch einen gesucht, alle Threads durchgelesen, Bastelideen entwickelt usw.
Hab ich aber verworfen und gleich einen gekauft.

allerdings ne nummer grösser- mit ausziehbarem Arm. wenn schon dann denn schon 

Ergebnis der Rumsucherei: die Gebrauchten sind wenns nicht gerade unter Kollegen ist, kaum günstiger als nen neuer... nen Guter lässt sich also fast ohne verlust wieder veräussern...

wobei die Cannon etwas weniger wertstabil sind.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=140162816050&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=004

wenns nicht gerade der Laketroller ist, die gehen oft recht günstig weg, verzichten aber auch auf einige Features der grösseren.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=120170741598&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=002

Neupreis:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...loc=closed_view_item&refwidgettype=osi_widget



P.S. schau mal was sonst alleine das seil kosten würde...

Bzgl Wert des 1050:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=280162987354&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=018
und der Neupreis...  (allerdings ohne schraubklemme, aber die sollte sich billig basteln lassen) 
http://www.trollingangler.de/index.php?cat=DOWNRIGGER&product=A000099

Wie gesagt (und die anderen sehens ja ähnlich) nen selberbau ist ne menge aufwand der kaum lohnen dürfte.



> sicher ist die Winde 'ne Nummer to much. Es ist ja eigentlich auch nur ein Gedanke, ob so eine Winde es für den Anfang auf einem größeren See auch tut.


 Vergiss die winde, man kurbelt sich dank untersetzung nen Wolf, nen dünnes seil klemmt gerne irgendwo ein, das ganze Hakelt und klemmt und rosten tuts obendrein.

Als spule sicher Brauchbar sind 4 oder 8 Kg Erodierdrahtspulen, hat jede bessere Werkzeugbaubude und normal werden die eh weggeworfen. Kurbel dranschrauben und auf ne achse setzen...

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## uwe103 (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Downrigger zum Selbermachen*

Moin Holger,

nachdem ich mir das jetzt mehrfach durchgelesen habe und immer wieder drüber nachdenke, komme ich auch zu dem Entschluß, mir im kommenden Frühjahr einen DR zu kaufen.

Wie schon oben erwähnt, soll es ja nix dolles sein und zu 90 % im Süßwasser genutzt werden.


----------

